# [A] Enîgma auf Azshara.EU sucht | MH/BT [clear], SWP [1/6]



## Dravedorn (22. Juni 2008)

*Zur Gilde:*

Wir sind eine kleine und sehr alte Gilde auf Azshara, deren Geschichte bis zu den Anfängen von Wow zurückreicht. Wir waren preBC erfolgreich im Endcontent unterwegs und sind es heute immernoch. Demnach sind wir eine Gilde, die Bestand hat und ein stabiles Umfeld bietet. Es kommt im Vergleich zu anderen Gilden auch sehr selten vor, dass Leute Enigma wieder verlassen um woanders zu raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Progress:*


MH: [clear]
BT: [clear]
SWP: [1/6]

Und wir gehören noch zu den Gilden, die SSC & TK noch clear gemacht haben um in MH und BT reinzukommen!

*Was wir suchen:*


Paladine: Holy
Warlocks: Destro
Schamanen: Resto, Enhancer
Krieger: Fury

*Euer Gear muss T6 Niveau haben!*

*Kontakt:*

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder ihr macht euch nen Char auf Azshara und fragt uns direkt oder ihr schreibt ne Bewerbung ins Forum unter enigma-guild.de.

Ansprechpartner falls ihr uns direkt ansprechen wollt sind:

Cáramba - Human Warrior | Recruitment Officer
Róccò - Draenei Shaman | 2nd Recruitment Officer
Velena - Nightelf Rogue | Guildleader
Lesaria - Human Priest | Officer
Agaron - Human Warlock | Officer
Èlena - Nightelf Druid | Officer

*Wir warten auf euch!*


----------



## Dravedorn (23. Juni 2008)

und nach oben damit!


----------



## Dravedorn (28. Juni 2008)

und nochmal nach oben

PS: Mages auch noch need


----------



## Dravedorn (7. Juli 2008)

*Update*

- Shadow Priest
- Offwarri
- Retri Pala
- Mages

und.... PÜSH


----------

